# New member.... Hey there!



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Just want to say hello and introduce myself. I'm a relatively new haunter but have been doing it for about 5 years now. I came across Un St in September when I was searching for prop ideas. Made my first static prop this October and am ready to tackle something else this winter. Prior to this year, everything was store bought. I've seen everybody's Halloween pics posted and all were very creative and well thought out. I look forward to talking thoughtout the year!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, Great White. Let me be the first to say hi. I hope you like it here at Unpleasant Street forums.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome, welcome! It's good to have you with us!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Great White.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Great White. I'm happy to hear that you're switching over to home made props. It's a lot more satisfying when the scare comes straight from your own hands. See you on the forum.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the switch to homemade -- and thusly, better -- props. In a few years, most store bought items just won't "do it" for you any more.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I definately have the bug to make my own props. Hopefully I will eventually be able to add some information to this site as well!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

yes, welcome!

Warning:

Prop building is very addictive! 

Once bitten, you become one of the undead.

Have fun!


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

sup


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Great White, it's nice to have you join us!


----------

